# Had a blast



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Decided to stretch my 17-9 Cape Horn out a little bit with that in mind took off for the Antares upon arrival divers had it covered up so plan b was to scoot over to the Tenneco and drop some live baits down for some aj's gave it all we had but no takers,so changed tactics for mingos. Bite picked up around 11:00 and we got some nice ones in the boat. Then a dive boat parked right on top of us and bailed off the side screwed up our drift so we packed up headed back. My brother spotted a 2x4 floating in a tide line with lots of foam around it. We circled back and first cast FISH ON dolphin!! Ended the day with a box full of fish! My little cape never missed a beat I was proud!!! By the way my nephew Jordan took the lead of fish catching! He smoked us AGAIN!!!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Snatch it said:


> Decided to stretch my 17-9 Cape Horn out a little bit with that in mind took off for the Antares upon arrival divers had it covered up so plan b was to scoot over to the Tenneco and drop some live baits down for some aj's gave it all we had but no takers,so changed tactics for mingos. Bite picked up around 11:00 and we got some nice ones in the boat. Then a dive boat parked right on top of us and bailed off the side screwed up our drift so we packed up headed back. My brother spotted a 2x4 floating in a tide line with lots of foam around it. We circled back and first cast FISH ON dolphin!! Ended the day with a box full of fish! My little cape never missed a beat I was proud!!!
> View attachment 290362


How is the water vis out there. Is it starting to clean up.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Chapman5011 said:


> How is the water vis out there. Is it starting to clean up.


Yeah check out the last picture. You can kinda see it there.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Great job....waiting to hook my electronics up on my lil sled to see how she'll do!!! She sips gas but w/ a 12 gal tank, I'll be bringing more w/ me!!!


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Cool report!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

WTG on the dolphin.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

WhyMe said:


> WTG on the dolphin.
> WhyMe
> Mako My Dayo


 We just got lucky and found some floating debris about 18 miles out.Just keep your eyes peeled for stuff floating in the water and give it a shot. Heck last year marmidor and myself had them show up right under the boat on some bridge rubble 10 miles out! :thumbup:


----------



## TexasSportsman (Apr 29, 2014)

What were you using for the dolphins?


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Orange headed gotcha lures! They couldn't resist!!!!


----------



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

*Nice*

Good Job with the Mahi's.


----------



## TexasSportsman (Apr 29, 2014)

That's awesome. Great job Snatch!


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

Good eats right there, a job well done.


----------



## SoCal619 (Nov 18, 2011)

That's awesome! Always fun when you come across the unexpected.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice fish! Love the last pic!


----------

